# "EUROPA" (Santana) fingerstyle guitar cover (new version)



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi friends, here is my special fingerstyle cover version of Santana's "Europa" - i hope you like my new version  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIExaxolI98

Greetz, Jimmy


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Jimmy,

Thanks for posting this. Enjoying it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Very cool. One of Carlo's best.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

That's cool. Nice and mellow. I've added it to my YouTube play list so it pops up again later, when I'm working at the computer.


----------



## guitarquango (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you very much for your kind feedback friends! 

Greetz from hamburg & i wish a nice sunday ,

Jimmy


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Really cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

very nicely done sir! You have a nice vibe/feel going on with what you have done with that piece. I have actually been working on that song over the last couple of weeks with my new guitar teacher so it was cool to hear your fresh take on it...great work!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Very well done. Thanks for posting.


----------

